# What if you had a bad compressor...



## hvaclover

*WHAT IF YOU HAD A BAD COMPRESSOR...* 
...(2 1/2 ton scroll) but you have no comp lifting tool, the depth of the condenser makes it impossible to use your 
knees to bend to get leverage to pull old comp out.

You don't have access to a helper and your back was blown out.

How would you get the comp out?


----------



## htguru

disassemble the condensing unit and remove the coil first, then the compressor. more work, but what ya gonna do


----------



## DuMass

I’ve heard that in a situation like that, if there’s no other access, some guys will spend the time to remove the coil and completely disassemble the condenser all the way to the bottom plate to get at the comp.


I was thinking maybe use a tripod/winch setup or make one out of 1" EMT and a couple of pulleys, but the problem I see would be that if you needed a tripod to get the compressor out, then you would probably also have to suspend yourself by the hips with wires from it like Tom Cruise in Mission Impossible to swage and braze the lines back on. I can practically smell the burning eyebrow hairs already. :laughing:


Either that or maybe swing by your local HD parking lot and pick up a temporary helper for the day. [Insert thumbs down icon here!]


----------



## fliks

I have used two 6 ft step ladders, 2 by 4 and a come a long or strap hoist. Run the 2x4 across the ladders, tie on and lift out.


----------



## josuevos

Sissy man. Then yer in the wrong trade. I'm 27 been doing this for almost 7 years. If you're in your 60s and you haven't already figured out you don't need to ask another ac guy you need to ask a doctor. Or youre too old to be a rookie in this trade? I had back problems too for 3 years but I figured it out. And now my back is better than when I was 15. Try carrying a 5 ton trane compressor up a roof. (Next time Ill get a crane). Maybe u need bigger muscles in your arms. I have a 55 pound dumb bell that I use do as many sets and swap hands. Ever since I started doing that I got the strength. Compressors are a joke for me now. Takes an hour and a half or less and no call backs. Always change out the filter. I used to change the water source heat pump ones in the turnberry towers now those r close to impossible takes about 4 hours just to do one. I always use a rope when pulling out bigger compressors not those light 2 tons them things r like 20 pounds.but if it helps get some ben gay and a back brace take some lor tabs or ibu prophen or something. If u got to just raise the whole coil and drag the compressor out. Like I say rope gives u lots of leverage.


----------



## josuevos

Also atleast u don't gotta worry about repiping it since its just a scroll


----------



## hvaclover

josuevos said:


> Sissy man. Then yer in the wrong trade. I'm 27 been doing this for almost 7 years. If you're in your 60s and you haven't already figured out you don't need to ask another ac guy you need to ask a doctor. Or youre too old to be a rookie in this trade? I had back problems too for 3 years but I figured it out. And now my back is better than when I was 15. Try carrying a 5 ton trane compressor up a roof. (Next time Ill get a crane). Maybe u need bigger muscles in your arms. I have a 55 pound dumb bell that I use do as many sets and swap hands. Ever since I started doing that I got the strength. Compressors are a joke for me now. Takes an hour and a half or less and no call backs. Always change out the filter. I used to change the water source heat pump ones in the turnberry towers now those r close to impossible takes about 4 hours just to do one. I always use a rope when pulling out bigger compressors not those light 2 tons them things r like 20 pounds.but if it helps get some ben gay and a back brace take some lor tabs or ibu prophen or something. If u got to just raise the whole coil and drag the compressor out. Like I say rope gives u lots of leverage.


Your 27 and your're talking to a tradesman older than you. 

Have some respect for your elders or leave this site. We do not tolerate foul treatment of members. It's in the rules of the forum.


----------



## familyairman

*think safety always*

Good Morning people ,love this site and love to help solve problems.It doesnt matter the exact exp Ive got but Ive got a couple of days under my belt. When you are working you dont want to put yourselve in harms way.This is a action that could be compounded setting yourself up for even more harm.Play it safe ,not sorry.esp with backs.It doesnt make ya a whimp just smart! Play it safe,dont be a hero and if you need help,get help! Not worth getting hurt! That way you luive to work another day!:thumbsup:


----------



## coolmen

josuevos said:


> Sissy man. Then yer in the wrong trade. I'm 27 been doing this for almost 7 years. If you're in your 60s and you haven't already figured out you don't need to ask another ac guy you need to ask a doctor. Or youre too old to be a rookie in this trade? I had back problems too for 3 years but I figured it out. And now my back is better than when I was 15. Try carrying a 5 ton trane compressor up a roof. (Next time Ill get a crane). Maybe u need bigger muscles in your arms. I have a 55 pound dumb bell that I use do as many sets and swap hands. Ever since I started doing that I got the strength. Compressors are a joke for me now. Takes an hour and a half or less and no call backs. Always change out the filter. I used to change the water source heat pump ones in the turnberry towers now those r close to impossible takes about 4 hours just to do one. I always use a rope when pulling out bigger compressors not those light 2 tons them things r like 20 pounds.but if it helps get some ben gay and a back brace take some lor tabs or ibu prophen or something. If u got to just raise the whole coil and drag the compressor out. Like I say rope gives u lots of leverage.


say now to drugs


----------



## familyairman

Hey fellow a/c animals! Hope your having a good weekend, I was replying to a notice about this same email. First off the scenario that was giving is kind of out of the norm. If your hurt ,why be crazy and even take a chance on getting hurt worse,theres always a way to get help.If you choose the option to do it yourself knowing your hurt well Lets just say "A mans gotta know his limitations"! Have a good one and be safe!


----------



## familyairman

In all honesty,you have no compressor tool,well Ive done this a lot of times and actually works quite well. When removing a pump,you have to loosen and remove the shipping bolts ,Use a 3/8 socket with some long extensions to reach the bottom.I have a long extension and slide one end thru the lift hole at the top.The other end is bigger so it wont slip through.than I pull it up.A large screwdriver works the same way,but if your hurt.......be safe


----------



## SULTINI

coolmen said:


> say now to drugs


":laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:"


----------



## ironpit

Don"t let him bother you. 55lbs is nothing. Guys I work out with bench over 450, squat 600+ and some are world champions. They are in their 40's. I only bench in the 300's, squat 500 and superset climbing the ladder on dumbell curls to just 85lbs for 3 sets of 10 then climb down the ladder. That is in addition to circuit training. But then I'm only 54 . By the way, why doesn't he just carry the 5 ton compressor. they are not that heavy, unless maybe it is a carlisle. In case he is interestd my1-1 vertical leg press is 940, climbing the ladder at 90lb increments. The younger guys bench over 525. We have a cop that is over 600lbs, all drug free.The cop is forty.


----------



## artco

If the compressor is so far down inside the condenser and you cannot safely remove it I think I would try to sell the customer a new condenser if the compressor has failed.
By the time you figure the labor involved in removing the condenser coil and reinstalling it just to access the compressor would probably cost the same. 
Selling them a new condenser would allow the customer to pick up a new unit and additional warranty.

Some of these manufactures should really look at what they are making to see if they are truly serviceable.

I had to call a tow company one time to remove a compressor. It was worth the $75.00 they charged and I was lucky the truck was able to pull up close to the condenser.


----------



## catmanacman

havent you fiqured out nobody gives a sheet about the service tech . the manufacture dont care the installers dont care the designers dont care the customer dont care although they all expect us to get it done


----------

